# Code for chondral defect lateral femoral condyle



## grandmacora (Apr 17, 2009)

What would be a ICD 9 code for a chondral defect lateral femoral condyle?  I looked at 738.8, Thanks


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Apr 21, 2009)

i was told to use 733.99


----------

